# Italy-Outlet & UK Warranty



## BlkKnight (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Guys.

I'm about to make the purchase of a New Baby Twin.

I know gaggia in the UK are having a troubled time at the mo, and that the servicing has been taken over by Philips.

Does anyone know about Italy-Outlet and it's UK Warranty status?

A couple of other UK retailers (garraways et al) are saying that they are a grey import & will not be covered by UK warranty. Philips don't have a clue & I-O are saying it does. . . . .

slightly confusing!

Thanks in advance

Jason


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Jason

Have you called and spoken to Italy-Outlet?

What was their response?

What sort of price have you found?


----------



## BlkKnight (Sep 8, 2009)

I've called a couple of times & sent emails - no response. . . .

They are a good 30% cheaper than UK suppliers.

I've read of people getting the goods OK, I-O are a one or two man band buying direct from the factory in Italy.


----------



## BlkKnight (Sep 8, 2009)

Just been on the phone to Philips.

Philips will NOT honour any warranty Gaggia products not purchased via a UK Distributor.


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

I have just seen that an exhibitor at the Lunch show puts itself forward as Gaggia's distributor - someone called Rich Coffee of Berkshire. Anybody know them?

-Ian B


----------



## BlkKnight (Sep 8, 2009)

Very little information available on richcoffee.

Just quickly checked the domain information:


```
Domain name: richcoffee.co.uk


Registrant:
       Richard Millar

   Registrant type:
       UK Individual

   Registrant's address:
       Heatherbell
       Tintagel Road
       Finchampstead, Wokingham
       Berkshire
       RG40 3JJ
       United Kingdom

   Registrar:
       Fasthosts Internet Ltd [Tag = FASTHOSTS]
       URL: [URL=http://www.fasthosts.co.uk]http://www.fasthosts.co.uk[/URL]

   Relevant dates:
       Registered on: 11-Aug-2005
       Renewal date:  11-Aug-2011
       Last updated:  07-Sep-2009
```
They aren't too far from where I live. I'll check em out today.


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

We now have more information. Rich Coffee of Berkshire say that Gaggia in Italy is now to distribute to the UK through Watermark of Dublin, of whom I have never heard. Rich Coffee will buy their machines in this way, but will continue to provide servicing, etc, for installed machines.

Ian B

Coffee House magazine


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's the statement this morning from Rich Coffee:

As you may be aware, Gaggia (United Kingdom) Limited went into administration at the end of August. As a result Gaggia (UK) Ltd ceased trading on the 27th August 2009.

Gaggia (UK) Ltd imported both domestic and commercial Gaggia machines from Italy.

Approximately 90% of its business was in importing and distributing domestic coffee machines through its own retail outlets and other groups such as Selfridges & John Lewis.

Only around 10% of their turnover was commercial coffee machines and these were sold through Regional Distributors to chains such as Pizza Express, ASK and Zizzi as well as to individual restaurants and hotels. Sales of domestic machines have plummeted whilst Gaggia commercial machines continue to be highly sought after and sales of these flourish.

From 1st September 2009, Phillips has taken over Gaggia's parent company Saeco in Italy and the new UK importer for Gaggia commercial machines is Watermark Coffee Technology, the Dublin- based distributor for Ireland. However, since 2006, Rich Coffee have been the largest Gaggia commercial machine distributors in the UK and Rich Coffee is working with Watermark to ensure that Gaggia's commercial customers do not suffer in the changeover of business and to ensure that their excellent standards of servicing and maintenance are not interrupted.

Rich Coffee continues to be a major Distributor of Gaggia commercial machines, managing sales and maintenance primarily in London and the South of England. In addition to selling commercial machines, Rich Coffee will continue to provide servicing, parts and maintenance for all existing and new customers wanting to buy commercial machines and who are based in the South of England. Rich Coffee will continue to honour any warranty claims arising from new Gaggia machines that they have sold over the past 2 years.

If customers require further information, please email [email protected] or telephone 0118 979 6222.

- Ian Boughton, Coffee House magazine.


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

You won't have seen this one coming, and neither did we - the former MD of Gaggia UK, Raj Beadle, has just bought back from the administrator the half-dozen retail outlets he had around the country. He has re-started as Caffe Shop - and will still sell gaggia products.

-Ian B

Coffee House magazine


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up Ian

Thats a trick usually seen in the automotive and hotel industries when they are re-sizing their portfolios.


----------



## BlkKnight (Sep 8, 2009)

Resizing their portfolios is one thing. . . dumping debts to start up from scratch with a clean bill of health is another.

It's only the suppliers & staff of the cut & shut company which suffer. The directors will walk away scott free - and usually pay themselves handsomely in the process.

The law really needs to be changed to stop directors buying back bits of it's business for next to nothing & starting again.

I for one will never trade with a company which does that.


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

David Lawlor of Watermark in Ireland has called, and says he now stocks all spares for Gaggia commercial machines. There is a website with contact details: http://www.watermark.uk.com They have a depot somewhere in the south, and will also be working with distributors elsewhere in the UK.


----------



## david from watermark (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi there, My Company, Watermark have been appointed lead distributor for Gaggia Commercial Machines by Gaggia SpA for the UK mrket since the demise of Gaggia UK Limited. Since then, I have spoken to many people in the industry (technicians, distributors and customers) and it is a sad story for many. I think that the problems that have persisted are easily fixed with a new approach and new vigour as fundamentally the equipment is very solid and reliable. It is our intention to develop the Gaggia brand and restore confidence within the community. We have a lot of experience with Gaggia commercial equipment (over 12 years) in both technical and brand development. One of the single biggest issues I have come across is the scarcity of spare parts and machines, To this end we are developing a web interface with images for all commercial parts (excluding panels) and this should be available shortly (2-3 weeks). With regard to machines, we keep a buffer stock of the full commercial range, so hopefully long lead times and panic buying are a thing of the past. In the meantime, if you are looking for spare parts, call us on our freephone number 0800 9179879 or if you just need any technical assistance. Otherwise, just check on our website http://www.watermark.uk.com. Please be reminded that we have only been appointed for the commercial range and not the domestic range; as mentioned in previous threads, this is being managed by Philips.


----------

